# Photographers



## heavensminis (Jan 24, 2008)

Who is your favorite photographer and why? I have been looking at alot of equine photography lately and just wonder what everyone else thinks? Show us the pics. Thanks.

I was looking through the AMHA Magazine and notice one signed by a TONER. Who is this?

Thanks


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2008)

I am still in love with the pictures that Shannon / Snapped by Shannon got of Destiny last spring!!! My favorite is this one:


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 24, 2008)

One of my favorite Equine Photographers is Liz McMillan... www.equineimagery.com We have been very fortunate to be able to have a few of our horses included in some of her photo shoots and the results were awesome!!!

Buck Ons Hot Gossip






DeChevals Windsong of the Night






WF Love Flight






I also agree with Jill..... Shannon takes some MAGNIFICENT photos..... And, Sandy Revard(MiniEquine, here on the forum) is talented with a camera too!!! I never get tired of looking at her photos!!!

Edited to Add: Amy Toner was a wonderful photographer..... We also had her take pictures of some of our minis..... She passed away in 2002(I think... or somewhere around that time)..... She was one of the best!!!

NFC Dandys Shady Lady






NFCsFlashdance


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, Sandy is awesome!!!! I'm hoping some of mine can spend some time in her lense this season


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 24, 2008)

Have to speak up for my old friend Johnny Johnston - he's been doing horse photography since before I was born, and helped start a lot of the photography styles we see in Arabians (and now minis)!


----------



## Nancy (Jan 24, 2008)

Definitely Liz here are the latest ones I have been fortunate enough to get. I wish I could get a big enough group to have her back but, I can't get enough ready at one time for a photo shoot since it is just my hubby and I plus doubtful she has any openings for this year.















And last is an older one but one of my favorites Vermilyea Toy Analyse This who will be coming home to Mississippi some time this year.


----------



## Nigel (Jan 24, 2008)

Liz MacMillan is really awesome, I love almost every shot I see by her. I also LOVE Sandy, from here on the forum (miniequine) her photographs are stunning! Plus it helps that she has a gorgeous barn and gorgeous horses!





I also have to comment on Devon Glodziak, (Mini Luvr_Hart Wee Man) here on the forum. She is a talented ammy photographer, and I'm lucky to have her as a personal friend.





Here are some examples of Devon's Photos. You've probably grown tired of seeing these, but I'm hoping to have some new ones soon!







This is my horse, Dallas.


----------



## CKC (Jan 24, 2008)

I like all the photographers mentioned, But Sandy(miniequine) in my opinion is going to be a huge name in the equine photography business. I'm very very happy that she is my friend and has been kind enough to spend some time taking pictures at my farm.

Kim


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the Very nice compliments.

To even be mentioned in the same thread as these

fantastic professional photographers is a thrill for me!





Thanks to several friends that have given me the opportunity

to practice and learn, photographing their horses! (CKC to name one!



) )

~Sandy


----------

